# pocket money



## Encolpius

Hello, how would you translate pocket money in this sentence: I don't get much pocket money. My guess is: Não recebo muitos bolsos. (?). Thanks.


----------



## K'9999

"I don't get much pocket money"
"Eu não tenho muito dinheiro (trocado?)"

Acho que seria algo assim....


----------



## almufadado

Encolpius said:


> Hello, how would you translate pocket money in this sentence: I don't get much pocket money. My guess is: Não recebo muitos bolsos. (?). Thanks.



Depende do contexto:

pocket money -> Trocos, trocados, (moedas e notas pequenas/de baixo valor), dinheiro trocado. 

pocket money -> dinheiro para pequenos gastos imediatos 

For example, when you go on holiday you should have to types of payment:

a bank card -> for big expenses and security -> Cartão de débito/crédito de banco

*pocket money* ->  currency to have on your pocket to pay small expenses (ie.: coffee, a tip, etc) ->* Em Portugal dizemos "ter/levar/andar com dinheiro trocado" , "dinheiro para pequenos gastos". 
*


----------



## Nonstar

Lá no dicionário WR tá "mesada". Num é mesada??


----------



## almufadado

Nonstar said:


> Lá no dicionário WR tá "mesada". Num é mesada??



Se o contexto for um jovem que recebe a sua allowance dos seus pais ... é.

Mas lá também está : 
"dinheiro para pequenas despesas" 

No meu contexto advinhado ... atirei meu pocket money ao ar e saiu :



> You can make money writing about your travels with  your own travel blog - if ... good way for you to make some useful _pocket  money_ while you're _traveling_. *...*





> I just need to know how much _pocket money_  would be wise to bring when _traveling_ to the Philippines for  about 3 to 4 weeks. *...*


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, I wanted to find a Portuguese word for this definition
pocket money = a small amount of money that _parents give their children_, usually every week or every month
The definitions given above can be "spending money".


----------



## olivinha

Hello Encolpius,
In the context/definition you provide:
pocket money = a small amount of money that _parents give their children_,
I'd say in Braz Port:
usually every week = semanada
or every month = mesada


----------



## almufadado

olivinha said:


> Hello Encolpius,
> In the context/definition you provide:
> pocket money = a small amount of money that _parents give their children_,
> I'd say in Braz Port:
> usually every week = semanada
> or every month = mesada



Exactly the same in Portugal.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, very interesting indeed. So I can say the sentence: Não tenho muita semanada/ mesada. (??) Obrigado


----------



## olivinha

Encolpius said:


> Oh, very interesting indeed. So I can say the sentence: Não tenho muita semanada/ mesada. (??) Obrigado


 
No, Encolpius, you cannot say that. It would be as if saying _I don't have much salary/wage_. The word semanada/mesada refers to the amount of money you earn but not to the bills and coins themselves.


----------



## Encolpius

Is there anybody here who can translate the sentence: _I don't get much pocket money_??? Please!!! Thanks.


----------



## olivinha

Não ganho muito de mesada/semanada.


----------



## Encolpius

Muito obrigado, olivinha.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Instead of pocket money one can say I don't have any spare change, if the intention is to say "eu não tenho dinheiro trocado" or "Não tenho trocados".


----------



## olivinha

Encolpius said:


> Muito obrigado, olivinha.


De nada.



fernandobn97007 said:


> Instead of pocket money one can say I don't have any spare change, if the intention is to say "eu não tenho dinheiro trocado" or "Não tenho trocados".


 Oi Fernando,
Judging by E's post 6, specifically the words he has there in italics, I think he is going for _pocket money_ as in _allowance_.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, I see now, the problem is pocket money is used in the UK, Americans might prefer allowance!!


----------



## almufadado

Encolpius said:


> Oh, I see now, the problem is pocket money is used in the UK, Americans might prefer allowance!!



Did see a tomato, too   ? 

This are your options:

Statement -> fact:

A minha mesada é muito pequena -> my monthly pocket money is too little/short/
A minha semanada é muito pequena -> my weekly pocket money is too  little

O valor que recebo de mesada/semanada é muito pequeno -> the value of

Action -> :

Não recebo muito (dinheiro) de mesada/semanada -> I don't that much (money) as pocket money.

A minha mesada/semanada não chega para comprar mais que <uma tv lcd hd xpto> todas as semanas/todos os meses. -> my pocket money is  not enough for me to buy more than a tv lcd full hd xpto every moth/week


----------

